# 1/16/2011  Mt. Whittier (nelsap) Misery 'tour'



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied: *  Sunday, January 16th, 2011

*Resort or Ski Area: *  Mount Whittier, NH (nelsap)

*Conditions: * Sunny, mid 20s, beautiful day, 14 or so inches of pow.......should've brought a chainsaw

*Trip Report: *

So, today was my maiden 'touring' voyage.  I bough some Marker Dukes last year and some skins and didn't get around to using them.  I figured MLK weekend, why not take a day away from the crowds and take a shot at touring.  

I had driven by Mount Whittier numerous times over the past several years and decided to drive up there this morning to earn some turns.

When it comes to skiing places you don't much hear about, there's usually one of three reasons.

A. It's still unknown

B. It's great and people want to keep it secret

C. It sucks and isn't worth bothering with.

File Mount Whittier under C

I didn't have much to go on for how I was going to approach Mt. Whittier other than the info from nelsap.  I looked at the picture below and figured I'd try an pick my way along the unmarked trail at the top of the slope marked 1







I got to the base of Mt. Whittier at 8AM and took a photo of the old gondola line still in tact across route 16.  It looked well grown in (mountain closed in 1985), but there might be a slot or two in there, if not the lookers right ridge might have something for me.






I drove up the road to the parking lot right around the C in the top photo.  Rements of the old ski area, but not much left.











As I was booting up in the parking lot, this big burly beard guy steps out from a building next to the one pictured above and asks what I'm doing.  I said I was going to hike up and ski the mountain.  He said, no can do.  Owners Insurance company says people need to keep out.

shit

then he says......but, if you head down the road 100 yards, you'll see a trail head.  Follow that and you can head up, just don't say I told you about it.  (whoops, guess I am right here)

I put my skins on and hit a trail through the woods and then found an even wider trail, which is what I assume he was referring to.






I was suprised how well skins grab the snow.  It took a bit of getting used to, but I was moving right along.  Figured hell, maybe I'll make it up this hill in an hour and take more than one run.  Then it started to get steep.  The below photo doesn't do it justice, but it made more sense to throw the skis on my pack and hike.  I wasn't slipping backwards, but booting it seemed to be the better travel mode.






As the path got steeper it got narrower.  Eventually it got the point where it appeared like a fork.  I decided to go left back towards the Gondola line figuring it would ascend the ridge I was looking at in the initial photo.  I boot packed along for a fair bit of time attacking the incline at a diagnol for several hundred yards.  The trail got smaller and smaller and smaller and then nothing.  Guess I was on a deer run or something instead of an actual trail.

crap

Because I had traveled so far, rather than turn back I figured I'd pick my way through until I got to the gondola liftline hoping to find a clearer path up it.  At this point, it was full on bushwacking, skis off my pack due to getting hung up in branches, total mess.

eventually I hit the gondola 'liftline'.  there was none

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=11716&cat=1315

looking up, my lense is starting to get foggy from me becoming soaked in sweat and snow falling all around me.  You can see ways to make it up, but it's getting tougher and tougher with many more rock ledges to crawl up as you ascend.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=11717&cat=1315

Eventually I got tired of going up the liftline and figure maybe I should try and pick my way back towards the actual 'trail' that's supposed to go to the summit according to parking lot bearded man.

I spent the next two hours zig zagging and crawling up and over terrain like the photo below.  It was utter hell.  Trying to negotiate it all in ski boots, with skis on you shoulders, sweating like crazy, falling down and smashing your knees and elbows on rocks and downed trees, falling into deep pockets of snow between ledges.  At this point of my journey I'm pretty much praying that I don't break a bone and actually make it out of there in one piece.  I'm by myself, but have a cell phone, my wife knows where I am, but it was frickin hairy.






Finally after 2 plus hours of literally throwing my skis up the hill and crawling up the mountainside I do eventually reach the 'trail' I initially started out on and right near the summit.  I was literally 100 vert below the top tower and said eff it.  There was still some rock scrambling to get there and as much as I wanted to, my will was broken to try and scramble over even one more rock in ski boots while holding my skis on my shoulder.  I snapped a photo of Cranomore in the distance and started my ski down..






I'd Hardly call it skiing as by this point I felt like I got beat up by Mike Tyson for 12 rounds, but I was able to pick my whole way down the mountain.  I had plenty of turns in kneed deep fluff, but it was a major struggle for me and hard to call it 'fun' given what I went through to earn those turns.






The ski down was on a six to eight foot wide trail that in parts felt like a riverbed.  It was super rocky and sketchy in a lot of places despite the recent big snows.  You could kind of see where old trails might have been, but it was all pretty much grown in.  It's no wonder Mt. Whittier closed not having  any snowmaking.  The terrain is super rocky and every where I went over that hill today, I thought how the hell was there ever a ski area here?

Only things that would let you know it was a ski area at one time was the old lift relics:











So, yeah, kind of weird posting such a long trip report about a day of total Misery trying to ski.  It was an extremely humbling experience.  This was not back country per se.  Just an old ski area right next to one of New Hampshires busiest roads.  I've got pretty decent equipment.  I ski well.  I got my ass absolutely handed to me though.  I fell a lot hiking up smashing my knees, hips, elbows, shoulders.  

Completely humbling experience.  I had high hopes of a great first 'tour' and got slaughtered.  I have a lot greater respect for it though as to how I choose to prepare and where I'll go for my next non-lift serviced skiing experience.


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2011)

In my book, it was a great exploration.  Think of it that way and maybe you'll have a bit more satisfaction.  It's definitely tough though when you're exhausted before you even start down.  As you say, it's hard to have a pleasant time in that scenario. 
Think of the times you've bushwhacked in the off-season looking for old ruins or whatever.  You've probably seen things that haven't been looked at for ages.  I like your description: I could actually sense your tiredness in your words.  Good report, thanks.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm not really 'unsatisfied' with my day at all.  Just really humbled and thankful I got off the mountain in decent health as I could've easily been hurt badly given what I had to fight through to try and 'tour' a lost ski area.  

it was utter hell for most of my day, but that hell fueled my adreneline to fight and push on through a shitty situation.  

I'll never ski Mount Whittier again, but I'll look back forever and be glad I did it.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 16, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> As I was booting up in the parking lot, this big burly beard guy steps out from a building next to the one pictured above and asks what I'm doing.  I said I was going to hike up and ski the mountain.  He said, no can do.  Owners Insurance company says people need to keep out.
> 
> then he says......but, if you head down the road 100 yards, you'll see a trail head.  Follow that and you can head up, just don't say I told you about it.  (whoops, guess I am right here)


You blew his cover! But I think he can thank you for it... Whittier will never see another skier visit from any one that reads your report.

:beer:

Heck of a way to start touring! I could have directed you to some NELSAP threads from the past few years regarding the trails being gone up there. Though I am surprised just how thoroughly grown in things have become since the last time I saw a report.

I've never had a hell schwack while earning turns but I have had my fair share of the map at ski areas. Nothing sucks worse than when you reach the end of a hole and realize you need to extract yourself somehow. :roll:


----------



## powbmps (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow, that looks rough!  Way to dive into the whole touring thing.

I never quite understood why that tower was left there in the parking lot.


----------



## Edd (Jan 17, 2011)

I drive by there every week and had tentative plans of touring it myself after my shoulder heals.  Hmmm....


----------



## puckoach (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds like a typical Whitter experience.  Place was never really "fun".

Back in the day, people had more fun skiing on nearby King Pine.

Their version of Mountain Coaster, on the yellow pipe was awful.

Then there there was the wear a helmet, get a concusssion waterslide.......


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 17, 2011)

I saw remnants of the yellow pipe.  I was curious what it was as I thought they never had snowmaking.

It's really hard to believe they had skiing from the top.  The rope tow meadows area looked like usable beginner terrain.  The rest of the mountain is extremely rocky, which given the lack of natural snow in that area, it must have hardly ever opened.


----------



## threecy (Jan 17, 2011)

There's actually a nice trail on the backside (never part of the ski area) that some locals use for BC.  Intermediate in pitch, nice views, sometimes packed by snowmobiles.


----------



## Steve (Jan 17, 2011)

Great report, I enjoyed your writing. I was feeling desperate right along with you.

Being a Stephen King fan I was wondering when the boogie man might come along and have you for lunch. But seriously, way up there alone, do you guys bring some protection more potent than a cell phone?

I'm really a wimp, I like lifts and snowmaking.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 17, 2011)

It's funny you mention that as I came across a couple of boulders that looked like they'd make a nice shelter for a bear to hibernate in.  When my situation was at it's worst, I thought to myself, "jeez, the way this day is going I'm going to get mauled by a bear" :lol:

As far as safety.  Whittier is right on route 16.  I had extra clothes and water in my pack, the cell phone and let my wife know where I was and that if she hadn't heard from me by 6PM, then chances are I'm in trouble.  With my car parked right on the road, it would've been fairly easy for search and rescue to find me if something bad happened.

I would've taken much greater precautions and not gone alone if I was visiting an area that was more remote.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for taking one for the team and checking that place out!!   Maybe that grizzly looking dude didnt want you to hit his sweet pow lines and directed you into that shit on purpose!  Seriously Ive done my share of exploring, and  have been in similar situations.  Just think of it as a good workout, and keep on trucking!

steveo


----------



## skiadikt (Jan 17, 2011)

i'm impressed. you've toughed it out and learned something. one of these days when i grow "down", i'm gonna get a rig and do some of the same. i'm sure some of the core folks here can steer you to better places.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 17, 2011)

My Whittier choice was primarily due to close proximity to home.  I mainly just wanted to get out and get a feel for skinning.  I don't see myself getting into touring all that seriously, but it's a nice option to have for early/late season when lift serviced is limited.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 17, 2011)

Great TR dhs!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice TR!  Too bad the skiing didn't go a little better, but it sounds like quite the experience none the less.


----------



## threecy (Jan 17, 2011)

Here's what the trail on the backside looks like:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 17, 2011)

too bad there isn't something like that on the front.  the trail is only about a snowmobile width in most places.

where is the trail head for that trail?  Something like that I'd consider doing.


----------



## threecy (Jan 17, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> where is the trail head for that trail?  Something like that I'd consider doing.



There's no formal trailhead for it, but it starts off Gilman Valley Road.  The folks at the ski shop south of Whittier can probably give you more information about recommended places to ski/park on Whittier.


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 17, 2011)

you'll be telling that story for life..now try TYROL in jackson. great report


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 17, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> you'll be telling that story for life..now try TYROL in jackson. great report


As I recall, the owners are hostile to nostalgic skiers earning turns there.


----------



## kickstand (Jan 17, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> As I recall, the owners are hostile to nostalgic skiers earning turns there.



http://www.nelsap.org/nh/tyrol1.html#tt


----------



## eatskisleep (Jan 17, 2011)

Any more TR's from Whitter in the past? I used to always dream of this ski area as a kid driving by it. Good work man, looks like a nice day of exploration and a solid TR write-up too.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 17, 2011)

Could feel every portion of your TR DHS = nice!...not your Vail type of day, but a true outdoors day.    There's a hill SE of home whose ascent growth is very similar.   Sometimes packing the ski clothes and wearing climbing outfit makes the day a lot more comfortable...even though the toweldown and changeover has to be a bit quick.  Doesn't an owner have to have sign-age, here & there,  around property?    Think you originally might've picked the right side of the hill for potential pow-stashes....that guy simply didn't want you in stash-discovery mode.
Terrific TR/pics, although I know what they feel like at the time...  Certainly great exercise eh'!
$.01


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 17, 2011)

Great Job!! Sorry you got your ass kicked!!! Sometimes the Mountain wins!!
Great TR!! Solid effort.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 17, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> Sometimes the Mountain wins!!



On that note... I had to chuckle while ducking into a glade at Burke yesterday and this song came on my iPod:



-w


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome trip report!

Having driven up under those lift cables a zillion times, I was fascinated by that mountain.  A couple years ago when coming back from Conway, a friend and I decided to check it out.   We weren't prepared for an actual hike, just kind of scoping it out.  

We saw the decrepit looking base lodge building, which looked like someone was living in it.

We were creeped out, so we bailed. :smile:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice TR DHS, though I wished it was a better bc experience, and glad you made it out fine!

Without going there you have helped me take one thing off my to do list :wink:


----------



## Greg (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry it wasn't the best experience, but it made for one helluva TR. Nice work.


----------



## polski (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes - your pain, our gain :razz:


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 19, 2011)

sorry it didn't go better but thanks for the excellent TR.   Look at it this way... you learned a lot and chances are good that your next trip will be much better.


----------



## bigbog (May 30, 2014)

Kudos dhs...but that's right I remember this thread of back when...LOL.
File under:  What doesn't kill ya'...makes you stonger!    I'd call that a total success....of the rough country type...fwiw...some of the armor available to wear makes it a lot softer.....but agreed, what to cover the bootsoles with, in the woods, is *still*..today, 2014, a work-in-progress.


----------

